# My recent soaps!



## eleraine (Mar 2, 2012)

Très Miel (honey, oats, oat milk)








Panax (ginseng, coix seed, cinnamon)







Greyscale (bamboo charcoal, rice powder with embeds from my other two soaps)


----------



## dubnica (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice.  I like the oat soap the most.  So creamy.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2012)

Those are lovely. I think the layer of embeds in the last one adds some oomph to the soap, KWIM? I think your stamp is very elegant.


----------



## Genny (Mar 2, 2012)

So beautiful


----------



## semplice (Mar 2, 2012)

Those are soooo nice!


----------



## coral (Mar 3, 2012)

They look so natural and great photography.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 3, 2012)

Fabulous soaps!  Love greyscale!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are just lovely... I love the natural look in soaps (though I haven't achieved that look yet myself >.<) and you've done it beautifully. I also had to look close to see that the soaps were lying on paper towels... really good job photographing them!


----------



## eleraine (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!   

Don't know why but I like the look of paper towels in the pics so have done it that way. Will try out my new soap dish next.


----------



## eleraine (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's another goodie!

Chocolate Peppermint (dark chocolate, cocoa powder)


----------



## btapdancer5 (Mar 5, 2012)

They are beautiful.....I have one question..I need to make a soap stamp with my name on it...can you help me out as where to purchase one...
thank 
Marguerite


----------



## dubnica (Mar 5, 2012)

eleraine said:
			
		

> Here's another goodie!
> 
> Chocolate Peppermint (dark chocolate, cocoa powder)



OMG this looks like chocolate bar.....yum! I want to take a bite! Very nice job.


----------



## rileylite (Mar 6, 2012)

Your soaps constantly amaze me! You swirl with perfection.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice! I never thought of combining chocolate with peppermint. I bet this would be very popular with mint chocolate lovers.


----------



## eleraine (Mar 6, 2012)

@btap, I got mine from Etsy - there are a few custom soap stamp makers out there for those on a budget.

@riley, thanks for the compliment! I wasn't aiming for this outcome - cut the loaf the wrong way but it's starting to grow on me.

@Hazel, it reminds me of Christmas candy - peppermint, that is. Over here, chocolate goes well with just about anything.


----------



## paillo (Mar 6, 2012)

gorgeous soaps, i love the grayscale. and yes, your logo is fabulously elegant!


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a link to create your very own personalized stamp (made out of soap!)

hope you enjoy (i think she only paid around $12-$15 for everything she needed and it looks great!

http://duhbe.com/blog/2011/04/diy-custom-soap-stamp/


----------



## eleraine (Mar 9, 2012)

My latest - Tangy Revival (ginger-citrus-beer with some indigo - coloured my soap green but after a day or so, I can see that it's starting to turn blue...a little)...


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2012)

Your soap looks really nice and it sounds wonderful.


----------



## moosie (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow that chocolate soap looks amazing!!! 

Cool soap with the beer!


----------



## eleraine (Mar 12, 2012)

This is my latest - Black Beauty (GM, bamboo charcoal, adzuki bean, rosehip powder and red clay)


----------



## Hazel (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous! You're starting to inspire me and I don't want to be inspired! I've got too many batches sitting around to make more right now. You need to stop tempting me.   

I've never used adzuki bean in soap. Did you add it as an exfoliant?


----------



## green soap (Mar 12, 2012)

This is true soap porn!  the last one is genius, and grayscale is my favorite as far as looks.


----------



## btapdancer5 (Mar 12, 2012)

*soaps*

They are all beautifuly crafted. I have one question , when I use organic cocoa powder it bleeds...does yours and is it okay. It does not stain a washcloth or scubbie....
thanks marguerite


----------



## eleraine (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the lovely compliments!   

12 hours into curing and Black Beauty has morphed - as I would expected with ungelled GM-based soap!  This is how it looks now...






Less orange and more pinkish-red.

@Hazel, it's an exfoliant - I bought coarse adzuki bean and then grind it into very fine powder. I wouldn't recommend using too much as it can be pretty abrasive.

@btap, so far, so good. I don't have brown suds with my chocolate soaps unless they are sitting in water - which isn't supposed to happen in the first place. And no bleeding in the soap as well - it looks like it's bleeding during gelling but when I unmould later, nothing. Maybe you can cut back on the quantity? With powders/colours, I usually start with a bit and then increase - find it to be easy than cutting back.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. I had heard of adzuki (I think it might have been a Lush soap) and wondered about it. Have you used it before?


----------



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!  So beautiful!  I especially like the grey with the imbeds.


----------

